# Dainese Rhyolite Vest - Erfahrungen?



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2012)

Ahoi.

Ich erwäge, eine leichte Protektorenweste zu kaufen, die bequem ist, mich nicht vor Hitze verrecken lässt und sich gut mit einem Rucksack verträgt. Die Dainese Rhyolite gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick sehr, aber Berichte dazu habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Kann jemand diese oder eine andere Weste empfehlen? Der Preis sollte maximal 150 betragen.


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ahoi.
> 
> Ich erwäge, eine leichte Protektorenweste zu kaufen, die bequem ist, mich nicht vor Hitze verrecken lässt und sich gut mit einem Rucksack verträgt. Die Dainese Rhyolite gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick sehr, aber Berichte dazu habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Kann jemand diese oder eine andere Weste empfehlen? Der Preis sollte maximal 150 betragen.



Hey Müsli,

habe mir die Rhyolite bei mtbs.net für 122 zur Anprobe bestellt.
Die Weste sitzt gut und stört die bewegunsabläufe fast gar nicht.
Das Problem ist: Die Weste sieht völlig anders aus als sie bisher gezeigt wurde! Sie ist vorne entlang der unteren Kante der Protektoren ausgeschnitten sodass man nicht mehr von einer kompletten Weste sprechen kann. soweit so gut. Ansich ist das ja eigentlich gut da weniger Stoff weniger Wärme bedeutet und schon mal nicht an dieser Stelle stören kann.

ABER: Die Brustplatten wurde in der Verkaufsversion verkleinert sodass aus meiner Sicht kein optimaler Schutz mehr gegeben ist UND der kurze Schnitt setzt sich am Rücken fort, da der Rückenprotektor drastisch gekürzt wurde (das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht!) die Komplette LWS liegt frei!

Die Weste ist ansich 1A vom Schutz als auch von der Passform und dem Tragekomfort her, aber mit den Änderungen haben sie sich absolut keinen gefallen getan, also ich kanns jedenfalls nicht verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, da habe ich sie mir auch bestellt, Am Freitag sollte sie ankommen (nach fast 3 Wochen). Da es anscheinend sonst keine derartig leichten Westen gibt, werde ich sie wohl doch behalten.


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich sie mir auch bestellt, Am Freitag sollte sie ankommen (nach fast 3 Wochen). Da es anscheinend sonst keine derartig leichten Westen gibt, werde ich sie wohl doch behalten.



Ich will sie auch gerne behalten, weil wie gesagt alles ist top aber der Rückenprotektor ist VIEL zu kurz, das bringt mich jetzt ich in Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen?


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen?



jo kann ich. im angezogenen zustand oder einfach nur die weste?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Einfach die Weste, vorne und hinten bitte .


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Danke. Das ist schon ein ziemlich großer Unterschied, aber ihren Zweck wird sie wahrscheinlich auch so erfüllen können.


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

ja schützen tut sie leider halt nicht alle Körperbereiche so ausreichend wie es sein könnte. Wenn man Protektoren Westen macht dann sollte die Körperteile auf denen sich Protektoren befinden halt auch komplett geschützt sein und nicht nur zu 2/3 oder so in der Art. 

Wie gesagt das eigentliche Problem ist der Rückenprotektor denn dass ist ja auch schliesslich der absolut entscheidende Protektor an so einer Weste.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Wie weit geht er denn ungefähr runter? Bis kurz über den Arsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie weit geht er denn ungefähr runter? Bis kurz über den Arsch?



Auf keinen Fall! der hört über der LWS auf und zwar so knapp dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sogar noch Brustwirbel offen liegen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Uff, das ist aber knapp . Ähnlich dünne und bewegliche, aber alles abdeckende Westen scheints ja nicht zu geben, sonst würde ich die Rhyolite gleich wieder zurückschicken. So wie sie auf den offiziellen Bildern aussieht, wäre sie perfekt.


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Uff, das ist aber knapp . Ähnlich dünne und bewegliche, aber alles abdeckende Westen scheints ja nicht zu geben, sonst würde ich die Rhyolite gleich wieder zurückschicken. So wie sie auf den offiziellen Bildern aussieht, wäre sie perfekt.



hab mtbs.net jetzt geschrieben und die sind an der sache schon dran und versuchen eine antwort von dainese zu bekommen was das nun genau ist was sie da zum verkaufen bekommen haben.

Ich bin gespannt, denn ich will auch die Weste haben die sie auf den Bildern und messen gezeigt haben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Gut gut, eine Antwort von Dainese würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

wenn ich was weiss poste ich es hier.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Super, danke .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (16. Mai 2012)

Evoc hat noch was in der Art. AirVest . Kennt die wer? Findet man auch wenig drüber, sieht aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

Die Evoc hatte ich auch schon im Blick aber die Dainese sah einfach besser aus.
Zum einen weil sie auch den Brustkorb mit Protektoren schützt und weil sie auf die ganzen Gurte verzichtet. Ich mag protektoren so flexibel, luftig und leicht wie möglich, da sind mir solche sachen immer ein dorm im auge.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Dito. Bei der Evoc sieht man nicht genau, wo die Protektoren liegen, weswegen es die Rhyolite werden sollte.


----------



## hurby97 (16. Mai 2012)

also ich kann dir die Nukeproof Critical Armour Vest empfehlen!
hab sie mir vor kurzem gekauft und sie gleich getestet. 
ich hatte sie fast den ganzen tag an, ohne probleme.
eig. dachte ich, dass ich vor hitze fast sterbe, wenn ich die strecke hochschieben muss, aber falsch gedacht.
die ist total bequem und leicht und es wird auf dauer nicht zu warm.
der sas-tec rückenprotektor ist perfekt. der sitzt richtig schön und passt sich dem rücken gut an.
auf den bildern sieht er etwas kurz aus, aber das täuscht wegen dem langen hemd darunter. bei ca. 1.70m und größe S geht mir der rückenprotektor bis kurz übers steißbein. find ich eigentlich perfekt...
was auch sehr positiv ist, ist das die gurte vom rückenprotektor direkt an der brustplatte festgeklettet werden. bei dne normalen hüftgurten drückt es meist, was recht unangenehm ist.
eine klare kaufempfehlung, find ich.

lg & ride on!


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

die nukeproof gefällt mir im prinzip schon aber warum konnte sich bei nukeproof keiner dazu durchringen mehr protektoren einzuplanen?! verstehe ich einfach nicht. 

Wenn man eine Safety Jacket in einzelne Komponenten aufteil, dann macht es mMn nach Sinn Arme und Torso zu trennen. Wenn ich mir jetzt das Hybrid Shirt von Dainese oder das Subgear von 661 hole um es in kombination mit der Rhyolite (die theoretische Version von den messen  )zu tragen würde ich alle Körperteile schützen die auch von einer "ganzen" Safety Jacket geschützt werden.
In Kombination mit der Nukeproof fehlt jedoch der Brust/Bauch bereich. Und das ist das Hauptproblem, die Komponente "Weste" muss Rücken und Brust Schutz bieten um sich eine vollwertige SJ basteln zu können, denn den Brustschutz kann man nicht wirklich separat kaufen.


----------



## MirSch (16. Mai 2012)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Ich will sie auch gerne behalten, weil wie gesagt alles ist top aber der Rückenprotektor ist VIEL zu kurz, das bringt mich jetzt ich in Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten...




meine ist heute auch eingetroffen. habe mich ebenfalls über die abweichungen von der produktvorstellung gewundert und werde sie retour schicken. die protektoren sind mir zu stark abgeändert, sind nun effektiv zu klein, der rückenprotektor ist zu kurz und trägt zu dick auf (hätte gehofft ihn unter den leatt tragen zu können) und am halsausschnitt ist sie unsauber verarbeitet so das die nähte unangenehm kratzen. schade dainese ... das war ein satz mit x!


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

also den rückenprotektor finde ich realitv zur schutzwirkung absolut ok von der dicke her (verglichen mit anderen aktuellen SJ mit Level2 Schutz) 

Ich denke schon dass ich das Leatt über den Rückenprotektor bekomme ohne dass es zu eng ist. hat mit der POC Weste auch geklappt und die hat einen kaum oder gar nicht dünnneren Rückenprotektor.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass MTBS.net da von Dainese Entwarnung bekommt und es tatsächlich die lange Version gibt die nachgeliefert werden kann. 

Wenn nicht... naja mal schauen.

Sehr schade, dachte Dainese findet so langsam zu alter Stärke zurück und holt technologisch wieder auf. Aber das nützt alles nichts wenn sie ihre Produkte so vermurksen bzw schneidern.


----------



## schloe (16. Mai 2012)

vielleicht ist die Oneal Anger St eine Alternative http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ector-Vest-Protektoren-Weste-2012::24327.html


----------



## Brummaman (16. Mai 2012)

schloe schrieb:


> vielleicht ist die Oneal Anger St eine Alternative http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ector-Vest-Protektoren-Weste-2012::24327.html



mmmhhh ich weiss nicht. bin eigentlich kein großer fan von oneal. ich mag denen ihr design nicht und die weste sieht jetzt auf dem bild auch mehr nach panzer als nach stealth aus. müsste ich mal bestellen um es in der hand zu halten und anzuprobieren denn eigentlich trifft es meine anforderungen doch schon ziemlich genau.

danke für den tipp.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Mai 2012)

Die Weste ist heute angekommen und ich habe sie gleich getestet. Bergab stört sie überhaupt nicht, sie sitzt sehr gut und bergauf wurde es bei runden 16° nicht zu warm. Die Schutzwirkung konnte ich noch nicht testen . Sofern mtb.net und Dainese nicht die offizielle Version anbieten, bleibe ich bei dieser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (19. Mai 2012)

Brummaman schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr schade, dachte Dainese findet so langsam zu alter Stärke zurück und holt technologisch wieder auf. Aber das nützt alles nichts wenn sie ihre Produkte so vermurksen bzw schneidern.




Vermurkst ist der passende Ausdruck. Die Rhyolite in der ausgelieferten Form ist in meinen Augen ein Witz!

Nach längerer Suche bin ich auf eine Alternative gestoßen und zwar auf die Alpinestars Track Vest. Laut den Bildern sind die Protektoren ähnlich verteilt wie bei der angekündigten Rhyolite. Habe die Weste direkt bestellt und werde berichten sobald sie eingetroffen ist.


----------



## MirSch (22. Mai 2012)

So, die Alpinestars Track Vest ist heute eingetroffen. Ich denke die Weste hält das was Dainese bei der Ursprungs-Rhyolite verspricht.
Die Protektoren sind sehr sinnvoll verteilt und tragen nicht dick auf. Der gesamte Oberkörper wird von verschiedenen Protektorenelementen umschlossen. Die Weste trägt sich sehr angenehm, ist perfekt verarbeitet und ist sehr flexibel. ich möchte aber vor einem ersten Fahreindruck nicht ausschließen das es bei hohen Temperaturen etwas zu warm darunter wird, werde ich aber berichten sobald ich einmal damit Radfahren war.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

@ Brummaman: Hat mtbs.net schon was von sich hören lassen?

@ MirSch: Das ist doch eine Motorradweste, oder nicht? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bergauf etwas wärmer wird.


----------



## MirSch (22. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Brummaman: Hat mtbs.net schon was von sich hören lassen?
> 
> @ MirSch: Das ist doch eine Motorradweste, oder nicht? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bergauf etwas wärmer wird.




ich habe mtbs.net auch angeschrieben. bisher keine antwort.

ja, ist ne motorradweste. kann gut sein das es etwas wärmer werden kann. aber die gelieferte dainese rhyolite hatte ein geschlossenes trägermaterial (ähnlich einem sportunterhemd) und gummiartige protektoren und ist sicherlich auch etwas wärmer als die dainesejackets mit der groben netzstruktur als trägermaterial. das trägermaterial der alpinestars track vest besitzt auch diese netzstruktur, wenn auch relativ dicht angeordnet und die protektoren haben zahlreiche luftlöcher. ich werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

Das wäre super . Bezüglich der Rhyolite werde ich morgen wohl mal anrufen, deren Schreiberlinge haben wohl viel zu tun.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2012)

Bei mbts.net war man selbst über die Weste überrascht und der Dainesevertrieb wusste auch nichts davon. Sie wurden erst darauf aufmerksam, als man sie darauf hingewiesen hatte. Die Weste wird nicht so produziert werden, wie sie angekündigt wurde.  mtbs.net schickt mir per Mail ein paar Alternativen, vielleicht ist dort ja etwas Besseres dabei.


----------



## MirSch (24. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> ...Die Weste wird nicht so produziert werden, wie sie angekündigt wurde.



Tschööö Dainese. Vom vorgestellten Highlight- zum Flop-Produkt.


----------



## MirSch (25. Mai 2012)

Heute mit der Track Vest bei warmem Wetter in Winterberg gewesen. Belüftung, Gewicht und Passform ist sehr gut und lässt sich somit mehr als angenehm tragen. Das Leatt kann man dank der flach bauenden Protektoren mit den großen Distanzstücken in den Verschlüssen sehr gut darüber tragen. Kann die Weste somit uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Brummaman (28. Mai 2012)

Wie Müsli bereits geschrieben hat, Dainese hats verbockt und das Produkt ist ein Flop. Ging zurück.

Meine jetzige Alternative:

Nukeproof Vest und
2x Critical Base Shirt (1x langärmlig und 1x schneide ich die Ellenbogen Protektoren ab)

Vorteile: SAS-Tec ist mMn zu Zeit das Sicherste auf dem Protektoren Markt, Voll Leatt kompatibel, Baukasten System-> kann mich immer entscheiden was ich genau tragen will, relativ günstig, low-profile und sehr gute Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (28. Mai 2012)

hi brummamann,
hast du dich jetzt von der poc jacke verabschiedet oder ist die nukeproof weste nur ne alternative für einfachere strecken?


----------



## Brummaman (28. Mai 2012)

die neue poc ist leider kein thema mehr fÃ¼r mich. bequem ist sie ja aber leider lassen sich die schulter- und unterarmprotektoren nicht rausnehmen so dass man immer alles oder gar nix davon fÃ¤hrt was mich ziemlich stÃ¶rt.

zudem kommt dann noch der preis von 350â¬ was mich nach alternativen suchen lieÃ.

die kombi aus den nukeproof protektoren ist mindestens genauso sicher aber deutlich variabler in der anwendung und zudem von werk aus leatt kompatibel und somit mein favorit.


----------



## defjanski (28. Mai 2012)

ja, hab mir die nukeproof weste auch mal angeschaut, fand bei 1,85m den rücken nur viel zu kurz.. du nicht?


----------



## Brummaman (28. Mai 2012)

bin 1,81m und die westen sollten bald da sein dann weiss ich mehr. so kurz wie bei der dainese wirds aber schon nicht sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, dass ich die Rhyolite doch zurückschicke. Nun schwanke ich zwischen der Alpinestars Track Vest und der Evoc Protector Vest Air. Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Ich tendiere zur Alpinestars.


----------



## MirSch (29. Mai 2012)

in meinen augen ist die evoc keine alternative da der oberkörper im gegensatz zur track vest und der rhyolite ungeschützt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2012)

Interessanter Beitrag und ich würde mich da Mirsch seiner Meinung anschließen Alpinestars steht für herausragende Qualität und in letzter Zeit produzieren sie auch immer mehr für den MTB-Bereich Dainese sitzt nach den ganzen Jahren immer noch auf dem hohen Ross, aber die anderen Anbieter sind halt besser in der Entwicklung meiner Meinung nach Obwohl die EVOC-Produkte auch sehr gut durchdacht sind Aber wenn Mirsch sie uneingeshränkt empfehlt, kann der Tipp nicht ganz so schlecht sein
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## defjanski (29. Mai 2012)

brummaman: eine andere option wäre die tld bp 7855 mit nem dainese rückenprotektor. hat das schonmal einer hier probiert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2012)

@ MirSch:

Evoc" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Evoc schrieb:
			
		

> Super leichter CE-zertifizierter LITESHIELD AIR Protektor (EN 1621-2)
> SteiÃbein Protektor Pad entspricht CE Standard EN 1621-1
> DEFLEXIONâ¢ Aufprallschutz Gewebe fÃ¼r Schultern, SchlÃ¼sselbeine und HÃ¼ftknochen



Deckt doch vieles ab. Wird wohl trotzdem die Track Vest werden.


----------



## MirSch (29. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MirSch:
> Deckt doch vieles ab. Wird wohl trotzdem die Track Vest werden.



Brust und Rippen sind aber komplett ungeschützt wodurch die Evoc für mich nicht zur Debatte stand. Ich denke die Track Vest wird dir gefallen. Ich bin von dem Teil überzeugt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2012)

Sag mal MirSch, wo hast du die Track Vest gekauft? L ist fast überall ausverkauft außer bei Amazon, und da scheint nur noch eine übrig zu sein.


----------



## MirSch (3. Juni 2012)

Bei Bogotto. Da gibt´s die aber auch nicht mehr. Die Weste fällt eher groß aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2012)

Groß ist gut, bei der Rhyolite in L konnte ich nicht ganz tief einatmen ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. Juli 2012)

Tach.
Also ich hab die Alpinestars-Weste jetzt eine Woche in Frankreich getestet und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Für den Bikepark (mit Lift) bei gutem Wetter ist die Weste auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Sie trägt nicht dick auf, schränkt die Bewegungsfreiheit nicht ein und verrutscht auch (sogar) ohne Bauchgurt nicht hoch. Sehr angenehmes Tragegefühl.

Warm wird es unter dem Ding allerdings schon. Auch etwas unpraktisch ist die Nutzung mit Rucksack. Die Brustposter werden von den Rucksackträgern gern nach innen gedrückt. Für längere Ausflüge in Portes du Soleil bin ich daher nach einem Tag mit der Weste dann nur mit Rucksack unterwegs gewesen. Ein Evoc-Rucksack macht da aus meiner Sicht mehr Sinn. 

Insgesamt für den Bikepark wie gesagt aber zu empfehlen.

Ich bin 1,85 und habe die Weste in M. Passt gut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2012)

Da die Alpinestars seit Mitte Mai nirgends mehr erhältlich ist, habe ich mir die iXS Hammer Jacket bestellt. Mal sehen, wie die sich macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. August 2012)

Die Hammer Jacket ist angekommen. Sehr leicht, sitzt sehr gut und ist recht luftig. Lediglich die Brustpanzerung ist ein wenig klein geraten. Auf den ersten Blick aber das Geld wert.


----------



## Thiel (9. Mai 2013)

Gibt es Langzeitberichte ?

Kennt jemand die Dainese Performance Armour oder POC Spine VPD Tee Men ?


----------

